# What frog can be housed in an Exo terra 12x12x18?



## Zero (Nov 10, 2017)

I'll be moving my gold dust day geckos to a 18x18x24 and I will have an 12x12x18 laying around. Is there a species of frog that can be housed in here comfortably?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Zero said:


> I'll be moving my gold dust day geckos to a 18x18x24 and I will have an 12x12x18 laying around. Is there a species of frog that can be housed in here comfortably?


Will you be stripping and sterilizing the container before re-using it for your frogs?


----------



## Cakers (Sep 10, 2017)

How about hourglass tree frogs. I have two in a 12x12x18 and they seem to get along ok.


----------



## Zero (Nov 10, 2017)

Dane said:


> Will you be stripping and sterilizing the container before re-using it for your frogs?


Yeah i'll be rebuilding the entire enclosure all over again.


----------



## Zero (Nov 10, 2017)

Cakers said:


> How about hourglass tree frogs. I have two in a 12x12x18 and they seem to get along ok.


Are they shy frogs? they look really cute


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

A single pair of just about any Ranitomeya would be happy in that size enclosure, as long as you outfit it correctly. Some Oophaga pumilio could do well also, but they generally run higher in price to start.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree with a pair of Ranitomeya. Definitely not pumilio they are larger and need more space

Sent from my Samsung GALAXY Note4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zero (Nov 10, 2017)

Dane said:


> A single pair of just about any Ranitomeya would be happy in that size enclosure, as long as you outfit it correctly. Some Oophaga pumilio could do well also, but they generally run higher in price to start.


Oophaga pumilio is my favourite frog but I was told on here a while back that they need a very large enclosure for a pair. Perhaps they meant for breeding purposes. Which of the Ranitomeya is the easiest to breed and keep? or are they all fairly similar. I'm getting some Santa isabel in a couple of weeks and they are going to be loud lol.


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

Definitely don’t recommend pumillio, mine never seem to stop moving. I think even an 18x18x24 is pushing it especially once they start breeding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zero (Nov 10, 2017)

Reece93 said:


> Definitely don’t recommend pumillio, mine never seem to stop moving. I think even an 18x18x24 is pushing it especially once they start breeding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was told a 36x18x36 for the pumilio.


----------



## Cakers (Sep 10, 2017)

I have not had my hourglass tree frogs for very long but they are always visible. They are nocturnal buy do move about during the day. Mine like hanging out inside a bromelaid.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Reece93 said:


> Definitely don’t recommend pumillio, mine never seem to stop moving. I think even an 18x18x24 is pushing it especially once they start breeding.





Zero said:


> Oophaga pumilio is my favourite frog but I was told on here a while back that they need a very large enclosure for a pair. Perhaps they meant for breeding purposes.





DragonSpirit1185 said:


> I agree with a pair of Ranitomeya. Definitely not pumilio they are larger and need more space




Back in the day..., many folks, including myself, kept and bred lots of pumilio in 10g verts. I know, I know, according to the modern regurgitation of repetitious dogma that newbies read on forums/FB, pumilio will die if not given 20 gallons per frog...In actuality, bigger is SOMETIMES better, but not always.


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

Dane said:


> Back in the day..., many folks, including myself, kept and bred lots of pumilio in 10g verts. I know, I know, according to the modern regurgitation of repetitious dogma that newbies read on forums/FB, pumilio will die if not given 20 gallons per frog...In actuality, bigger is SOMETIMES better, but not always.




They won’t die no but why would you put such an active frog in something that small. Once you account for plant growth there is next to no room left in such a small space. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Reece93 said:


> They won’t die no but why would you put such an active frog in something that small. Once you account for plant growth there is next to no room left in such a small space.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pumilio aren't anymore "active" than some other dart frogs like Tincs or Ranitomeya.


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

JPP said:


> Pumilio aren't anymore "active" than some other dart frogs like Tincs or Ranitomeya.




I just wouldn’t keep anything in something that small.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

